# Frequenzumrichter für Motor < 1KW



## dentech (19 April 2012)

Hi,

ich benötige einen einfachen und preiswerten Frequenzumrichter für einen Motor unter 1 KW Leistung, der FU braucht nur einen Drehzahlsteller und nichts kompliziertes. Der Motor ist für einen Rundtisch und soll über einen FU geregelt werden.

Hat jemand von euch nen preiswerten Hersteller?

Tschö dennis


----------



## rheumakay (19 April 2012)

z.B.
http://www.conrad.biz/ce/de/overvie...nid=4D81F4AE0A7167A575B52C00ED6472A5.ASTPCCP7

Kann dein Motor auch an 230V angeschlossen werden?Dann sind die Siemens Sinamics ganz günstig. Bei 400V wirds schon wesentlich teurer.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 April 2012)

SEW, Siemens, Hitachi, KEB, Stöber, Lenze, Danfoss, Kostal, Hanning, Nord, Baumüller, Beckhoff, B&R......


----------



## PID (19 April 2012)

oder bei spstiger.de


----------



## Boeby (19 April 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> z.B.
> http://www.conrad.biz/ce/de/overvie...nid=4D81F4AE0A7167A575B52C00ED6472A5.ASTPCCP7
> 
> Kann dein Motor auch an 230V angeschlossen werden?Dann sind die Siemens Sinamics ganz günstig. Bei 400V wirds schon wesentlich teurer.



Wenn der Motor für 230V bestimmt ist, kann er auf KEINEN Fall an einem FU betrieben werden!!!!!
FU für <1kW wirst Du nur schwer für 400V finden! 

Zum Fragensteller:

Lass Dir doch einfach von Deinem Elektrogroßhandel Deines Vertrauens mal ein paar anbieten!
Achtung: einen mit Vektorkennlinie wirst Du nicht benötigen!
Ich frage mich nur, was das für ein Rundtisch ist, an dem man einen FU benötigt?

Greets


----------



## rheumakay (19 April 2012)

Quatsch-Warum soll der auf keinen Fall an einen FU betrieben werden ??
Ich meinte mit 230V nicht die Variante mit Kondesator oder ähnliches.
Die kleinen Sinamics haben als Versorgung 230V und bringen zwischen den U,V,W 230V raus.
Wenn der Motor(Typenschild) das hergibt z.B. 230V Dreieck ist das völlig in Ordnung!!!


----------



## dentech (19 April 2012)

Hi,

ist ein 400V Motor mit 0,37 KW. Ich brauche nur einen einfachen preisgünstigen.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (19 April 2012)

Vermutlich steht auf dem Motor 230/400V. Dann gilt:

Die Umrichter für 230V Einspeisung sind in der Regle günstiger.
Also 1~ FU besorgen und Motor im Dreieck anschließen.


----------



## rheumakay (19 April 2012)

Na dann such dir einen aus, wie es RN schon geschrieben hatte 
Mitsubishi fällt mir auch noch ein..


----------



## Boeby (19 April 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Quatsch-Warum soll der auf keinen Fall an einen FU betrieben werden ??
> Ich meinte mit 230V nicht die Variante mit Kondesator oder ähnliches.
> Die kleinen Sinamics haben als Versorgung 230V und bringen zwischen den U,V,W 230V raus.
> Wenn der Motor(Typenschild) das hergibt z.B. 230V Dreieck ist das völlig in Ordnung!!!



So formuliert muss ich dem voll und ganz zustimmen.

Würde auch zu nem G110 vom großen S tendieren!


----------



## blimaa (19 April 2012)

@rostiger Nagel

Hat Beckhoff wirklich Frequenzumrichter?


----------



## #2p (19 April 2012)

Emerson Controltechniques bietet auch welche an (Schweiz). Weiss grad nicht ob die in DE auch vertreten sind... In der Schweiz kriegen wir den 0.37kW mit 3x400VAC für 365.- CHF. Modellreihe SK-Commander, Typenbezeichnung SKB3400037.

Gerade gefunden:
http://www.controltechniques.de/produkte/ac_umrichter/commander_sk/übersicht.aspx


----------



## chrigu (19 April 2012)

Bei ABB gibt es Kostengünstige FU's (ACS355). Für solche Fälle nehmen wir auch 230V FU und schalten den Motor in Dreieck wie schon erwähnt. SchneiderElectric hat auch "günstige" ATV312


----------

